# hey guys!



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey everybody. Just thought I'd drop in a give an update to what's been going on lately.
I haven't posted here in almost two months, yeesh. I'm starting to have withdraw.
But college is going great and I'm A+ certified for computers now. woo

I've been finishing up my 58 gallon oceanic enclosure hopefully to be done before x-mas, but we'll see. So far the only things I don't have for it yet are driftwood, water, lol. Fish and plants.

Also I've gotten into my car alot more now. I bought a 2000 Ford Focus. It's my baby. And I just finished a few of my first mods to it.

Below are all pic included. Hopefully when I get this 58 done I'll post a journal.

Also I put up pic of the current 75 gallon and 12 gallon saltwater. The 75 is looking kinda shabby, but I'm getting some new plants and things this week.

The 58 enclosure, almost done. The tank will be ALMOST flush mounted with the wall. I'm planning on doing some sort of "Ambilight" around the tank between it and the wall.









The 75 gallon.









the 12 gallon saltwater. I just added a few polyps! and a fish fish, who is extremely camera shy. 









And my baby...I just put the Carbon Fiber Hood on about a week ago. next mod will be headlights and rims.

















All comment are welcome. Hopefully I'll get a journal up soon of the 58 gallon.
especially since a lot of you really helped me A LOT with this tank so far.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Moo, nice to see you!

Your tank looks like it will be great. 

Your salt tank also look really nice. I have the same size running, and it's definitely a change from FW.
What kind of fish did you put in there?
I just have one Perc and he's a real ham, and loves to be out in the open, unlike the Goby I tried before. Poor guy kept going into the back compartments and made me crazy...

Your car looks really nice too, but who wouldn't like a Ford?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

looks great so far, glad to see you made it back to APC. keep us posted with updates!!!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Wait until you get rid of those ugly headlights. The crystal clear ones just really bring an added level of "clean" to the car.

I'm planning on replacing the headlights on both Neons with crystal clear aftermarket lights this winter. Current headlights are yellowed and nasty. They really don't have great light output either which is needed due to deer in the area.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

toledo/columbus eh? you aren't to far away from me.
Yeah the hjeadlights I'm asking for, for x-mas are halos, and to be retro fitted with a HID conversion. haha I wanna make sure everyone can see me, especially the wildlife.

I'm really considering getting that firefish out of the SW, or getting him a friend, he's such a shy little guy.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh a _Fire_ fish, not a fish fish... LOL! 
Yeah, I really like to have the fish out in the open at least some of the time.

Speaking of headlights, I have some of those really nice bright ones on my vehicle and if I hadn't had them this morning I would have probably plowed right into a buck in pursuit of a doe with both of them stopping in the middle of the road.... It was really foggy and dark, so the super bright lights are definitely a good investment.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

haha yeah I just caught that, wow!
Sometimes I'm a bit hair brained.

I'm getting really anxious about the driftwood. I ordered it from manzanita last week. Can't wait to put it together. All that's left on the stand now is painting!


----------

